# TAMU vs the Dawgs.



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

This weather should bode well for the Dawgs running game, but Mond will also be a handful when he gets outside the pocket.  I am typing on my phone so I won't be posting much.  Stuck in a cabin in Pigeon Forge watching it rain.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2019)

Go aggies.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 23, 2019)

Bama playing another cupcake.. Imagine that..


----------



## James12 (Nov 23, 2019)

If UGA loses today but wallops LSU, do they get in?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> If UGA loses today but wallops LSU, do they get in?



No


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Dont feel good about this game.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Dont feel good about this game.


Why? Dawgs already won the natty this year


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> If UGA loses today but wallops LSU, do they get in?



Yep dawgs could lose the next 2 games and still go to NC


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 23, 2019)

any way to stream the game free?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Yep dawgs could lose the next 2 games and still go to NC





bilgerat said:


> any way to stream the game free?


Don’t bother. Go hunting. Dogs are the best team in the history of football nfl or college. Elfiiii will likely arrow 3 more 200 point deer today and slayer will catch multiple double digit bass at piedmont park today. Dogs win 63-0. Gonna be a bloodbath.  Get outside and enjoy this glorious day. Y’all deserve it.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Why? Dawgs already won the natty this year



Who told you that? Not a serious Dawg. Might have been someone trolling you.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Who told you that? Not a serious Dawg. Might have been someone trolling you.


You sure someone's trolling him?
?????


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 23, 2019)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

Channel ???


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Everybody trolls me. That is just the life of a Dawg. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Channel ???


CBS46


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> CBS46




Quack gonna have to got out in the rain and turn his TV antenner


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Quack gonna have to got out in the rain and turn his TV antenner



Gonna hafta turn it to 1980  . . .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 23, 2019)

Dawgs have more haters then ever..

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna hafta turn it to 1980  . . .


??????

Got em


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna hafta turn it to 1980  . . .


Ha!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Ha!


Nice avatar T, you gonna keep it??


----------



## antharper (Nov 23, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Don’t bother. Go hunting. Dogs are the best team in the history of football nfl or college. Elfiiii will likely arrow 3 more 200 point deer today and slayer will catch multiple double digit bass at piedmont park today. Dogs win 63-0. Gonna be a bloodbath.  Get outside and enjoy this glorious day. Y’all deserve it.


It’s raining where I’m at !


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2019)

Gotta love a DAWG!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

Oh boy....Rain


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Hope we take care of business today. And hope both teams get out of this mess with no serious injuries. It is nasty out there. 

GO DAWGS! 
BEAT TEXAS A&M!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

What was that. Swift playing leap frog


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

Not a good start on offense


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> What was that. Swift playing leap frog


He was celebrating the national championship


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Eat’em up Big Dawg!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 23, 2019)

Wasn't it raining when UGA played SC?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Wasn't it raining when UGA played SC?


No Kentucky


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

UGA Defense on Fire!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Man, it’s raining hard.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

That defense though, wow.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Got to take advantage of the good field position.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

If the OC was like the DC we would be AWESOME!

#FIRECOLEY


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Blaylock stood there like a doofus and got plowed. 

Maybe we can score us a TD this series.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Fromm needs to take those gloves off.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

I don't think they have the quickness to stay with Swift.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 992501




Pfffffffffffffffft


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

TAKE THAT GLOVE OFF!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Open receiver missed.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Dawgs put 3 up on the board. 

3-0 Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffffft


Pfffffffffft.....GA Tech


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

I really think a lot of Fromms issue are because of his hand size.  He has trouble gripping the ball when wet or really cold.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Is Cager playing? I’ve been busy all day.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Is Cager playing? I’ve been busy all day.


Not yet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Is Cager playing? I’ve been busy all day.


No, but dressed out.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Is Cager playing? I’ve been busy all day.


They said he's dressed


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Not yet


LOL I mean is he out or able to play.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Is Cager playing? I’ve been busy all day.



Not so far. Even he could not have caught a couple of passes the Fromm has thrown.


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 23, 2019)

its streaming on a 1 min delay on youtube


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

bilgerat said:


> its streaming on a 1 min delay on youtube


Yeah, always a delay when streaming games.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

bilgerat said:


> its streaming on a 1 min delay on youtube



Just stay one page behind and you will be okay.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Considering how nasty it is, Dawgs need to stick with the run a little longer, I think. Get that established then maybe we can hit some passes if necessary.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Almost


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

That glove is bothering him


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

Dawgs desperate doing trick plays in the first quarter


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Good effort by Pickens


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

How many open receiver is he gonna miss?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs desperate doing trick plays in the first quarter



It should have worked.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

@Browning Slayer  where you at?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

Oh my


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Sloppy to begin with!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Can we just start punting on first down?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> It should have worked.


If dawgs had a better QB it would have


----------



## Gbr5pb (Nov 23, 2019)

Ok Kirby time to put Fields in!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Announcers talking about a great stop for A&M. they stopped nothing we stopped it.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

UGA playing like the weather sloppy and ugly.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

From seems off today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

dogs suck regardless of the weather . . 1980


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

Slayers internet is sputtering


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> From seems off today


He’s missing opening weekend of duck season


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

Nice catch for A&M while being held


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

TAMU should just throw it up to their big wrs every play


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

Battle of the punters today boys


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

We need somebody to return punts, not muff them or watch them roll.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Looking like a bad day. Can’t do anything. Overthrows, dropped passes


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Thanks Kearis.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> From seems off today


Fromms off every other Saturday this year


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Seeing that Fool makes me sick!

#FIRECOLEY


----------



## James12 (Nov 23, 2019)

UGA is lined up in the neutral zone on every play


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

I think the Dawgs offense decided to not show up today.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

Aggies threatening


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

0-3 dawgs end of first


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

We win by 17


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We win by 17



Every week


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I think the Dawgs offense decided to not show up today.


Fromm should take that glove off.
1st time wearing it and it SUXS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Fromm should take that glove off.
> 1st time wearing it and it SUXS!



He did on the last drive didn't he?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Need a little adversity to get them going.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> He did on the last drive didn't he?


Yea he’s had it on all game!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

This is the best the sec east has?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Fromm should take that glove off.
> 1st time wearing it and it SUXS!


I think it's off now. I sure hope so became Tex is just about to score.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Dang that was a pretty Dawg girl!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Cussing Jimbo


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Good job defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Battle of the cussing coaches today


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

We will see if that glove made a difference!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Hey throwback it’s all tied at 3........?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

3-3 tied up


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

Somebody check on slayer


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 23, 2019)

Now that the OSU game is over and I can settle down, I just started watching the pup/a&m game. Second quarter has started and there's like 3 first downs. What the heck is going on?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2019)

Our offense sux. That is all.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2019)

Did Fromm get a girlfriend?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Somebody check on slayer


I would leave Slayer alone he’s done made you a UGA avatar next thing you will be wearing a UGA dress!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Now that the OSU game is over and I can settle down, I just started watching the pup/a&m game. Second quarter has started and there's like 3 first downs. What the heck is going on?


Dawgs saving it all till next year


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

We should put in Stetson for a series or 2 and let Fromm sit and get his mind right.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I would leave Slayer alone he’s done made you a UGA avatar next thing you will be wearing a UGA dress!



He’s always busy till the dawgs get way ahead


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 23, 2019)

rain about to end, maybe they will be able to hit a pass play now


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2019)

aTm isn’t even ranked.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2019)

Respect the specs! GO HOT ROD!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

Dawgs gonna be hurting when Blankenship leaves 

If saban was smart he’s offer him a graduate scholarship full paid


----------



## Mike81 (Nov 23, 2019)

Has Jake ever played football in the rain, geez!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

6-3 Dawgs after the long Hot Rod field goal.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Man, it’s raining hard. Hate seeing them have to play in that junk. Too easy for someone to get hurt.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Dawgs D is eating today!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

Kellen mond has been a college QB for like 15 years and he hasn’t improved any


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 23, 2019)

Defense is much too strong.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

The guys are getting open this game, all Fromm has to do is hit one.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Man, it’s raining hard. Hate seeing them have to play in that junk. Too easy for someone to get hurt.



Sunshine is coming.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Kellen mond has been a college QB for like 15 years and he hasn’t improved any


Dawgs D not helping him any. We’re in their backfield nearly ever play.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Swift needs to cut out that showboating junk.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

Simmons caught one, it's a miracle


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 23, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Our offense sux. That is all.



Ours sux worse. Delay of game on the first play of a drive.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

OMG guys! Fromm connected on a long one.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Fromm get hot this could get bad.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Come on Zeus.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

LOL we look goofy out there!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

TD Daaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

TD


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2019)

Bout time.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Pickens.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

13-3 Daaaaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2019)

That’s more like it.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 23, 2019)

Wow. Nice facemask separation


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

I like the play calls on that drive. The execution too. Now if Danielson will quit his crying.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2019)

Fromm woke up but thank you recievers.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Wow. Nice facemask separation


As long as Saban paying the refs we GOOD!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Wow. Nice facemask separation



No refree in the country makes that call. Aggies just crying.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 23, 2019)

Well that’s one way to beat the coverage I guess.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

Pickens gets taller every time Gary talks about him. George started the game 6-3 and he's up to 6-6 already. ?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 23, 2019)

Funny how you Dawgs ignore your reciever jerking the db's facemask down to get open but, would go absolutely nuts if it happened to your db


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2019)

Sunshine in Athens!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

West Carolina and Samford


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> No refree in the country makes that call. Aggies just crying.


Ha ha! That's a joke


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 23, 2019)

Fromm needs to get it together he's like Dr. Jekyll Mr Hide,he missed Cook coming out of the backfield wide open.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Bama sucks! They couldn’t even score a hundred on Western Carolina. WC held them to only 66 today. Pfffffffffft. Playoffs they say.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

Slayer about to get internet connection


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Slayer about to get internet connection


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 23, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama sucks! They couldn’t even score a hundred on Western Carolina. WC held them to only 66 today. Pfffffffffft. Playoffs they say.


Can't score 100 without Tua


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

You haters can say what you want, but there is no denying the dedication of our fans. Look at all those filled seats in the pouring rain.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> No refree in the country makes that call. Aggies just crying.


For the record KyDawg. I never said that you shouldn't be able to grab the db by the facemask and jerk his head down to get separation. I was just pointing out how you guys would have lost your minds if it was the other way around


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

Kirby learned from saban how to control the referees


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Fake injury 101


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Kirby learned from saban how to control the referees



Yep. You don’t give them checks. You pay the zebras in cash before the game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Yea he’s had it on all game!



That 3rd drive (I think) he took it off. After the long A&M punt. Looks like he's got it going now


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Can't score 100 without Tua


I was joking, bud. I truly hate it for Tua. Dude is a fine young man, and I do hope he can go on to have a great nfl career.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

I have seen a lot worse.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Funny how you Dawgs ignore your reciever jerking the db's facemask down to get open but, would go absolutely nuts if it happened to your db


Funny how you bammers are in here beating your gums and hoping GA loses so Bama has a shot at the playoffs but if anyone did that in a bammer game thread they’d be haters. 


Keep crying.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 23, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Yep. You don’t give them checks. You pay the zebras in cash before the game.


Deflect from the fact that it should have been called back. Funny


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 23, 2019)

Great play


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 23, 2019)

Bama's on the outside looking in,lol.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 23, 2019)

Aggie D hanging in there.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 23, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Funny how you bammers are in here beating your gums and hoping GA loses so Bama has a shot at the playoffs but if anyone did that in a bammer game thread they’d be haters.
> 
> 
> Keep crying.


I don't care who wins. I was pointing out facts. You'll see here soon enough if a call goes against your team. Remember when Bamas defensive line was being a meanie pants and pushed Fromms little head and you guys came unglued? That's just one example out of a million


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 23, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Bama's on the outside looking in,lol.


When Bama played A&M this year it was over by the second quarter


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> When Bama played A&M this year it was over by the second quarter


Dude it’s pouring rain today


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Remember when Bamas defensive line was being a meanie pants and pushed Fromms little head and you guys came unglued? That's just one example out of a million


LOL look at you comparing bammer players being dirtbags AFTER the play is over to a crafty play that turned into a TD. 

Keep cryin.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 23, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Dude it’s pouring rain today


Yeah but you guys have the biggest baddest offensive line in college. You should be running it up the middle and scoring at will


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 23, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> LOL look at you comparing bammer players being dirtbags AFTER the play is over to a crafty play that turned into a TD.
> 
> Keep cryin.


Crafty! That's pretty good. I like it


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

Should have throwed the bomb to end the half


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Why would you not take one shot downfield there?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

???


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

Facebook sure is quiet 

Wouldn’t know the dawgs were playing


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Yeah but you guys have the biggest baddest offensive line in college. You should be running it up the middle and scoring at will



We’re winning and we’re going to the SECCG. What’s Bama looking like this year?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> LOL look at you comparing bammer players being dirtbags AFTER the play is over to a crafty play that turned into a TD.
> 
> Keep cryin.


He must love Georgia he had to name his self after us!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 23, 2019)

Should have thrown the crafty bomb


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

elfiii said:


> We’re winning and we’re going to the SECCG. What’s Bama looking like this year?



They let western Carolina score


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 23, 2019)

elfiii said:


> We’re winning and we’re going to the SECCG. What’s Bama looking like this year?


Looking like we play in the SEC west and happen to play LSU. You'll get your shot at them. Smoked South Carolina and Texas A&M. You guys are one no call from a 6-3 game at halftime. Not exactly looking strong


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs haterz!!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 23, 2019)

That 


Throwback said:


> They let western Carolina score


Yeah that sucked. Dawgs get Ga Tech next week. Not much of a difference between them


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Looking like we play in the SEC west and happen to play LSU. You'll get your shot at them. Smoked South Carolina and Texas A&M. You guys are one no call from a 6-3 game at halftime. Not exactly looking strong



None of that matters. We’re winning. That’s all that matters.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Looking like we play in the SEC west and happen to play LSU. You'll get your shot at them. Smoked South Carolina and Texas A&M. You guys are one no call from a 6-3 game at halftime. Not exactly looking strong


To brah we b playn n da rains.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Looking like we play in the SEC west and happen to play LSU. You'll get your shot at them. Smoked South Carolina and Texas A&M. You guys are one no call from a 6-3 game at halftime. Not exactly looking strong


bammmerdawgs all in they feelins today.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> That
> Yeah that sucked. Dawgs get Ga Tech next week. Not much of a difference between them


Yeah there is brah


----------



## Horns (Nov 23, 2019)

That glove though. Throw it away


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Yeah but you guys have the biggest baddest offensive line in college. You should be running it up the middle and scoring at will



Considering how wet it is, I think we have ran okay.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

This game is far from over. Heap of football left.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 23, 2019)

elfiii said:


> None of that matters. We’re winning. That’s all that matters.


Of course it is. My whole point in the beginning was, I will objectively admit if Bama gets a call. You guys complain and complain about referees all the time and you all know as well as I do that td should have been called back but, no one can admit to it when it goes your way. I think that y'all have a good enough defense to beat LSU. I just don't have a problem with having a honest objective opinion. Maybe I'm kinda numb to it and I have to remind myself what it must be like to be a Dawg fan for all these years. I know kinda what it's like because I'm a huge Braves fan


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

The D is gonna need to keep playing lights out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2019)

BOOM!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

Hero fumble


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 23, 2019)

Ha


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2019)

Well. Look a there. We got the ball.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

Slayer in 3...2...


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Let them Dawgs EAT!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2019)

so close.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

HOT ROD


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> so close.


Great effort!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Throwback we just scored 3 more points!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

HotRod is $$$ in the bank, just like Kevin Butler . .


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

16-3 Dawgs in the 3rd


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HotRod is $$$ in the bank, just like Kevin Butler . .


We gonna miss him!
I wish he was from Alabama he could stay in College til he’s 30!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2019)

All we got was 3. Our O just isn’t that good.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

That was close


----------



## Horns (Nov 23, 2019)

Good lawd


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Dont do that.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

That was dumb!


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 23, 2019)

Thanks for the good starting field position.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

That is gonna be costly. People got to make plays when they are in front of them.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

That seems like a weird call, but I like it. I think deep down Kirby hates Jimbo and wants to throttle A&M.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2019)

D has gone to sleep.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

What a D.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

That BIG DAWG keeps EATING!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

Wow that’s worse than a Gus Malzahn play call on A&M behalf


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Defense wins championships


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2019)

elfiii said:


> D has gone to sleep.



They woke back up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Eat Big Dawgs! EAT!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

elfiii said:


> D has gone to sleep.


D is fully AWAKE!!

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Need another score here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

Nasty conditions, no injuries on either side.  uga looking good.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

elfiii said:


> D has gone to sleep.


Nah ?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Defense bailed out Kirby on a dumb onside kick


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Defense bailed out Kirby on a dumb onside kick


It was close they almost had it!
But I do think it was dumb!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Defense bailed out Kirby on a dumb onside kick


Cussing onside Kirby


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Kirby playing conservative again!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

oh my


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

I wish Kirby would play to win instead of playing not to lose!

#FIRECOLEYNOW


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Fromm got to get rid of the ball.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Fire Colley now!!


----------



## TomC (Nov 23, 2019)

Time for some soft zone coverage and running off tackle to give them a chance......hopefully not a repeat of last week!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Never in my life


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

TomC said:


> Time for some soft zone coverage and running off tackle to give them a chance......hopefully not a repeat of last week!!



We dont have the lead we did last week, so we cant afford that.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Dawgs sad on offense.


----------



## labsnducks (Nov 23, 2019)

Ga Defense will get tired if ga offense keeps this up again


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 23, 2019)

Been putting together a ladder stand. My Lord the instructions are lacking!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 23, 2019)

Ouch!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Kirby wasting timeouts this game will be close!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

Cussing Kirby . .


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Come on Dawgs put them away!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Been putting together a ladder stand. My Lord the instructions are lacking!


Does it come in 3 sections?  seriously, how hard can it be, man?


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 23, 2019)

Come on Aggies


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Aggies tack on 3 more

16-6 Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Good stop Dawgs.... NOW LETS SCORE!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Does it come in 3 sections?  seriously, how hard can it be, man?




He needs a engineer !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

D finally made a good stop. Now lets get the 3 back.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs sad on offense.


I think it's Kirby. You don't see him screaming in the headset like he did with Chaney. I think it's because Coley is his yes man and Kirby has no one to blame when Coley is calling what Kirby wants.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

It would be 9-16 if Jimbo wasn’t an idiot


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He needs a engineer !!!



He needs to write a letter.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 23, 2019)

Tough defense on both sides.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Does it come in 3 sections?  seriously, how hard can it be, man?


He still upset over the Gators loss and that UGA avatar!

Making him not concentrating!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

awesome pass....


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Pickens is gonna be Special!


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> D finally made a good stop. Now lets get the 3 back.



Finally?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 23, 2019)

Throwback said:


> It would be 9-16 if Jimbo wasn’t an idiot


You mean 9-9 if not for the home cookin. Even the announcers are laughing about it


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

Good grief. Only thing worse than this offense is bammerdawg’s whining. ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Fake injuries should be kicked out of the game!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Dawgs looking like a well oiled tricycle once again.

GATA DAWGS!


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 23, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Fake injuries should be kicked out of the game!



May as well with those home town refs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

HOT ROD!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2019)

Fakers GON fake.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

“Hyperventilated”

Announcers are killin this dude. ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2019)

Love the specs. My Bulldawg our front has glasses on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

ding dang, goggles don't miss..


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Hot Rod tacks on 3 more for the good guys

19-6 Dawgs in the 4th


----------



## Buckman18 (Nov 23, 2019)

Why cant we get in the endzone? This game should be on ice.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2019)

Hot rod is smarter than any GT drop out.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Good no call Refs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

Hot Rod reminds me of Fsu's Roberto Aguayo. That kid was money.

Puzzling end to his career once he made the NFL.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

If UGA had a good OC we would prolly win a Natty this year!

#PLEASECOMETOTHEG

We need you Kiffin or Bobo!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 23, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Does it come in 3 sections?  seriously, how hard can it be, man?


Little more to it than the 3 ladder sections!
??


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

UGA either ham no burger, cereal no milk, & jelly no peanut butter!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

Mond is the best qb UGA has played.  He is carving up the DBs


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> If UGA had a good OC we would prolly win a Natty this year!
> 
> #PLEASECOMETOTHEG
> 
> We need you Kiffin or Bobo!


It’s Kirby. 

GA 2/11 on 3rd down. ??‍


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

Wydemwyer is huge for a true freshman.?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

TAMU playing to win, UGA is playing not to lose.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Thanks for stopping the pressure on the QB Kirby.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 23, 2019)

Gig em!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

This conservative crap by Kirby makes me SICK!

Thanks Kirby & Coley for always by the hair of our chiny, chin, chin!!!

GOOD GRIEF!!


----------



## Gator89 (Nov 23, 2019)

Finally got a game to watch.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Still ain’t skeered


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hot Rod reminds me of Fsu's Roberto Aguayo. That kid was money.
> 
> Puzzling end to his career once he made the NFL.


Hot Rod reminds me of the kicker Bama has never had


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

Different game same story.  This time the other team has a QB that can beat them.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

We had them stopped cold and we backed of off the pass rush and gave their QB time to pick who he wanted to through it to.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

Uh oh. The dawg D is getting gassed


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks for stopping the pressure on the QB Kirby.


I think they are tired. Offense going 2/11 on 3rd will gas your defense.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

#FIRECOLEY


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Hot Rod reminds me of the kicker Bama has never had




Dood scores more pts than Fromm and company . .


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

Which TAMU player will fake an injury to slow UGA down if they get rolling on offense.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

SCORE!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

19-13 Dawgs in the 4th


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Carbon copy of Auburn 4th Qtr.


----------



## TomC (Nov 23, 2019)

Their uniforms kind of look like S. Carolina's


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Fixing to be 20-19


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

Game over.  UGA can't stop them and UGA is horrible.


----------



## James12 (Nov 23, 2019)

Man Mond has a cannom


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

uga NC's , naw..


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

Oh my


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Dawgs just can’t do good after 1st half???


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Game over.  UGA can't stop them and UGA is horrible.


Should be Coley is horrible.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Hot Rod reminds me of the kicker Bama has never had



??


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

#offensesux


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

A&M D just pinning their ears back!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> uga NC's , naw..


I don’t think so either, we desperately need either a OC or a Head Coach with some marbles!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 23, 2019)

Playing not to lose on offense makes it hard on defense


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> Man Mond has a cannom



He can connect when he has time but his line isn’t very good.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Still ain’t skeered


I AM


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hot Rod reminds me of Fsu's Roberto Aguayo. That kid was money.
> 
> Puzzling end to his career once he made the NFL.



Same with Daniel Carlson


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Playing not to lose on offense makes it hard on defense


We do this every game!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Dawgs need to tighten up!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

20-19 coming soon!


----------



## Dutch (Nov 23, 2019)

Lol, the Dawgs suck. 
Hurts me to say that, but sometimes the truth kicks you in the teeth


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

good D . .


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

Clark trying to save the game for the Dawgs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Don’t matter about a sack, WE CANNOT SCORE!!


----------



## James12 (Nov 23, 2019)

Dawgs just got away with one holy crap


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

Home cooking


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Dawgs getting away with some stuff


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

THANKS SABAN!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

Wow. He mauled that receiver


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> THANKS SABAN!


???


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Why does Danielson hate the Dawgs so bad?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

Danielson hates UGA. He never reviews when they miss a call against the team playing the Dawgs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

If we don’t score GAME OVER!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Home cooking


That check got cashed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

dogs win, don't worry 'bout the refs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Wow. He mauled that receiver


I wouln say he mauled him.  Def a hold.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Mond gonna throw a bomb if we don’t score!


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 23, 2019)

That’s three critical interference calls now against A&M that didn’t get called.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

congrats dogbro's


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 23, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs getting away with some stuff


Some?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> congrats dogbro's


It ain’t over Quack


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Mond gonna throw a bomb if we don’t score!


Should have throwed the bomb early


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

UGA is closing his eyes. He can't look


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Dawgs need a long clock eating drive for points.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> That’s three critical interference calls now against A&M that didn’t get called.


Daddy nick teaches his students “the process”


----------



## GT90 (Nov 23, 2019)

UGA has this one.  A&M has only scored 3 times and 2 were field goals.  And yes UGA must have paid off the refs.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 23, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I wouln say he mauled him.  Def a hold.


Thank you Britches. Your the only dawg fan that can admit it


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

2nd effort from Herrien


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Same STUPID PLAYS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

This isnt good


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Still ain’t skeered


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

Can't imagine what uga could do with a good coach..


----------



## James12 (Nov 23, 2019)

I think swift is tired of the check down to run plays


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Thank you Britches. Your the only dawg fan that can admit it


The other teams hold as well!
But it’s a sin if UGA does it!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

Swift giving Fromm a piece of his mind..?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

If Kirby don’t go out and hire us a young, proven oc after the season, he must want to be fired. This is pathetic. Hope we hold on for the win, but dang, we are boring on offense.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Same STUPID PLAYS!


Throwing on first down worked, so of course they stop doing it. ??‍


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 23, 2019)

Ga got this.


----------



## Horns (Nov 23, 2019)

Play calling is atrocious


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> It ain’t over Quack


He drunk.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He drunk.


----------



## Cook&Bro (Nov 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Swift giving Fromm a piece of his mind..?


That was interesting, they might want to bring the issue up with Coley.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Dawgs killing me. I might have to be put in a nursing home after this one.


----------



## Horns (Nov 23, 2019)

Swift. Huge play there


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Go Swift


----------



## Horns (Nov 23, 2019)

Simmons great block


----------



## Horns (Nov 23, 2019)

Man Swift is so smart


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Swift That boy be good!


----------



## Headshot (Nov 23, 2019)

Swift has the heart of a winner.


----------



## Horns (Nov 23, 2019)

Ball game boys


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

ow


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

Ballgame. Congrats Dogs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

That should do it. I hope!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

Yes that was pi vs UGA, but watch just about play to their wrs and you will see a push off. I've counted a dozen times UGA D lineman getting held.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

Headshot said:


> Swift has the heart of a winner.




Really?????


----------



## GT90 (Nov 23, 2019)

Congrats pups.  Sad I gotta cheer for UGA.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 23, 2019)

Started pouring here & my satellite went out with 1:40 left. ??


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

BY THE HAIR OF OUR CHINY, CHIN, CHIN!!!


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 23, 2019)

Good game dawgs.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

I gave up on the Dawgs.  Bad fan I am.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

LSU will beat the brakes off the pups ,,


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

I was cringing listening to Kirby's little postgame interview. ???


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Yes that was pi vs UGA, but watch just about play to their wrs and you will see a push off. I've counted a dozen times UGA D lineman getting held.



There were enough missed calls today to go around,


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

19-13 Dawgs escape with the win

Good drive to seal the deal for us

GO DAWGS!
BEAT TECH!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Dawgs Win.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I was cringing listening to Kirby's little postgame interview. ???


Awwww, were you scared of another dirty word?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I was cringing listening to Kirby's little postgame interview. ???


Cussing Kirby drop the bomb? I was busy


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Best D in the Country. 100th best offense.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

10-1 good year.


----------



## James12 (Nov 23, 2019)

Not the #4 team in the country.  Sad too b/c that D is one of all time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2019)

D wins you ballgames.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> 19-13 Dawgs escape with the win
> 
> Good drive to seal the deal for us
> 
> ...




Lawd dogbro, really??  I know high school teams that can beat GT.  We suck


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2019)

How bout them ______ DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10-1 good year.


It’s about to be 11-1...?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10-1 good year.


Thanks Homey. Ought to be a good one next week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> It’s about to be 11-1...?




No doubt, it's gonna be nasty.


----------



## TomC (Nov 23, 2019)

Time to get ready for the Jackets


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

If UGA gets Cager back and Fromm throws just a little better, the Dawgs can play with LSU.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> Not the #4 team in the country.  Sad too b/c that D is one of all time.



That front line is a brick wall for sure.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

This offense is really really bad......


----------



## James12 (Nov 23, 2019)

3 straight games that Fromm is under .500.  Is that on Coley?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Best D in the Country. 100th best offense.


 they are not the BEST. An unranked team took them to the end of the game. UGA at #4 is laughable.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> Not the #4 team in the country.  Sad too b/c that D is one of all time.



Who should be?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> If UGA gets Cager back and Fromm throws just a little better, the Dawgs can play with LSU.


You keep thinking that. Mond just carved up that secondary. What do you think Joe burrow is going to do


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> they are not the BEST. An unranked team took them to the end of the game. UGA at #4 is laughable.



There is no doubt they are the best D right now. If A&M was in the big ten, there would be another team in the playoff discussion.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> they are not the BEST. An unranked team took them to the end of the game. UGA at #4 is laughable.


Half Yankee hater


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> You keep thinking that. Mond just carved up that secondary. What do you think Joe burrow is going to do



Carved it up for 1 TD. Dont want them carving my Turkey.


----------



## labsnducks (Nov 23, 2019)

Defense deserves better than they are getting from the offense


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> There is no doubt they are the best D right now. If A&M was in the big ten, there would be another team in the playoff discussion.


I guess we were watching 2 different games. I just watched mond throw it all over the field on that "best" D


----------



## James12 (Nov 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Who should be?



In all honesty I think AL should be.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> In all honesty I think AL should be.



Yep


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Awwww, were you scared of another dirty word?


Nope just wondering if Kirby had gained any class since last week


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> In all honesty I think AL should be.


They should have lost a game a few weeks earlier


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2019)

I’m going to be very honest with all of you I have not watch the game. That really 19 points that is all that you can do. Bama  put 47 on these bums Beat them by 19 points I think it was 47 to 28. But nevertheless LSU is absolutely going to kill you and your season will be over. Those are my initial thoughts have a good evening brothers and roll Tide. After Bama beat Auburn there’s no way Oregon or anyone should jump the tide for the number four spot because it will not be Georgia it will be Alabama


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nope just wondering if Kirby had gained any class since last week


He just went to winning to 10.0... That’s the class he’s in Nole thug


----------



## James12 (Nov 23, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> They should have lost a game a few weeks earlier



To a team with a losing record that lost to App state, and not to the #1 team by less than a TD.  Ok.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> they are not the BEST. An unranked team took them to the end of the game. UGA at #4 is laughable.



You do know that 2 of there three loses came against #1 teams in the Country, and the other loss was to a ranked Auburn.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nope just wondering if Kirby had gained any class since last week


His wife gave him some


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I’m going to be very honest with all of you I have not watch the game. That really 19 points that is all that you can do. Bama  put 47 on these bums Beat them by 19 points I think it was 47 to 28. But nevertheless LSU is absolutely going to kill you and your season will be over. Those are my initial thoughts have a good evening brothers and roll Tide. After Bama beat Auburn there’s no way Oregon or anyone should jump the tide for the number four spot because it will not be Georgia it will be Alabama


Dawgs are going to beat LSU.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> You keep thinking that. Mond just carved up that secondary. What do you think Joe burrow is going to do


Florida ran up and down the field against LSU, what did they do vs UGA?  UGAs defense can carry them as much as LSUs offense.  UGA and their offense is the wild card.  If they figure out a cohesive game plan and Fromm and the rest of the offense can carry it out


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> To a team with a losing record that lost to App state, and not to the #1 team by less than a TD.  Ok.



Woke them up and they have not lost since, and they have not been playing Samford and Western Carolina.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> You do know that 2 of there three loses came against #1 teams in the Country, and the other loss was to a ranked Auburn.


Key word. Lost. If they had of won any of those games they have some street cred. They nearly got it tonight


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> To a team with a losing record that lost to App state, and not to the #1 team by less than a TD.  Ok.


I don’t make the rules. But if your going to lose a game do it early... regardless of who you lose to


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Georgia better be ready for tech. Can’t be looking ahead to LSU. Hoping we can win big next week and play a ton of guys. Dawgs need to play Stetson Bennet some, too.


----------



## 1982ace (Nov 23, 2019)

Offense still ain’t gelling.I’m just hoping we’re sandbagging and then gonna open it up against LSU ?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 23, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> If UGA gets Cager back and Fromm throws just a little better, the Dawgs can play with LSU.


I've been saying that too but, I'm starting to wonder. The offense isn't a top 4 team offense. Today could have easily been a loss. If y'all play anywhere close to the way you've been playing, it's not going to be close


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nope just wondering if Kirby had gained any class since last week


Well you definitely haven’t gotten over it yet. ?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

We won, we 10-1 and ranked #4 in the Country. I am happy with that whether they in the playoff or not.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Nov 23, 2019)

1982ace said:


> Offense still ain’t gelling.I’m just hoping we’re sandbagging and then gonna open it up against LSU ?


I’ve hoped that all season. This offense just isn’t very good.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Woke them up and they have not lost since, and they have not been playing Samford and Western Carolina.


nope just Murray state and Arkansas state


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs are going to beat LSU.[/QUOTEDown the natural light boy you are done for the day


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Who should be?



Uga will remain #4 but you could put Bama or Baylor in that #4 spot and have a legitimate argument as to why.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 23, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I don’t make the rules. But if your going to lose a game do it early... regardless of who you lose to


Or to a team in your conference that stinks


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

I can't see why Kirby doesn't put Bennett in for a few packages each game.   He is very hard to catch even for DBs.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Florida ran up and down the field against LSU, what did they do vs UGA?  UGAs defense can carry them as much as LSUs offense.  UGA and their offense is the wild card.  If they figure out a cohesive game plan and Fromm and the rest of the offense can carry it out


UGA offense isn't a wild card. We've seen how bad they are. They won't be able to hang with LSU


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 23, 2019)

Georgias D looked good.
Tamu is a good, not great team.

i do not ever want to hear any dawgs barking about unfavorable officiating...i saw at least 3 crucial missed/no calls in UGA's favor...having said that...tOsu...is not a great team,...Penn St is SLOW
so its a toss up as to top 4 contenders


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 23, 2019)

Well, gonna go watch the LSU / Arkansas game now and send myself into a dark depression. Tigers already up 7-0.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Key word. Lost. If they had of won any of those games they have some street cred. They nearly got it tonight



Clemson was the only other team that help them to one TD.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Well you definitely haven’t gotten over it yet. ?



You seem to be a little butthurt as well...?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

In fact USA today had them at #8.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> In fact USA today has them at #8.


Who? UGA? That sounds about right


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Half Yankee hater



He’s just upset:


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

LSU definitely has the capability of beating us bad. In fact if we dont get the O clicking better, they will beat us.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

The ONLY defense in Ohio States conference that had a beat and they only won by 10pts!


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You seem to be a little butthurt as well...?


By being a dawg fan in a dawg game thread? Says the criminole in the dawg game thread? ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> By being a dawg fan in a dawg game thread? Says the criminole in the dawg game thread? ?




Here we go again. A fan of football can't post in a Dawg game thread...????


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 23, 2019)

So Bama lost to LSU so they must be world beaters and will run the Dawgs off the field.  Also, Bama isn't in the top 4 so UGA isn't a top 4 team.  Got it.


----------



## James12 (Nov 23, 2019)

If you had to take one team, one game, to win a million dollars, you taking this UGA or AL?


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> If you had to take one team, one game, to win a million dollars, you taking this UGA or AL?


LSU. ?????


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 23, 2019)

jbird1 said:


> So Bama lost to LSU so they must be world beaters and will run the Dawgs off the field.  Also, Bama isn't in the top 4 so UGA isn't a top 4 team.  Got it.


Also, Auburn went into LSU and lost by 3. Georgia went into Auburn and won by 7, therefore UGA has no chance against LSU. If retarded Coley shows up, Dawgs lose big!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

I will start worrying bout LSU, after we play Tech.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2019)

It was an ugly win, but the Dawgs have done this all season.  They are used to 4 quarter battles against good teams and they have won all of them.  If UGA can shorten the game and slow the LSU offense down, they will try to force the issue and make them play a 4 quarter game, which they have not done, except against bama.  Even that was a track meet game which suited LSU.


----------



## James12 (Nov 23, 2019)

Congrats to the 10-1 team.  Arguing 4 vs. 5 is a good problem to have - AL should be 4, peace my brothers.


----------



## riprap (Nov 23, 2019)

Average QB+below average OC= field goals


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> Congrats to the 10-1 team.  Arguing 4 vs. 5 is a good problem to have - AL should be 4, peace my brothers.



How many ranked teams have they played.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

Why in the world should Bama be #4. The only ranked team they've played beat them and now they've lost there QB. There are better teams in the top 10


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

riprap said:


> Average QB+below average OC= field goals


I used to get criticized for saying Fromm was average. I guess the homers around here have come to realize that


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Here we go again. A fan of football can't post in a Dawg game thread...????


Except you’re whining about language. Not talking football. 

I can draw the difference in crayon for you if you’re not getting it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 23, 2019)

If UGA wins any title they should carry HotRod off the field on their shoulders. Fromm’s job has been to get him within range.


----------



## James12 (Nov 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Why in the world should Bama be #4. The only ranked team they've played beat them and now they've lost there QB. There are better teams in the top 10



Haha.  You would say that.  You and OSU hope they never make it back.


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 23, 2019)

riprap said:


> Average QB+below average OC= field goals



The barrage of field goals reminds me of the Richt era.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> If UGA wins any title they should carry HotRod off the field on their shoulders. Fromm’s job has been to get him within range.


Kirby needs to either let Coley ACTUALLY be the playcaller OR hire an OC he trusts.

This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## James12 (Nov 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Why in the world should Bama be #4. The only ranked team they've played beat them and now they've lost there QB. There are better teams in the top 10



OSU should be number one based on their schedule alone.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> Haha.  You would say that.  You and OSU hope they never make it back.


Why would I hope that? We beat them the only time we faced them in the playoff. Alabama ain't all that good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2019)

A W is a W, don't care who you are, or who you're playing, mark it down pups.


----------



## James12 (Nov 23, 2019)

jbird1 said:


> The barrage of field goals reminds me of the Richt era.



....his and Bobo’s era actually averaged in the low 30’s.


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 23, 2019)

I think the Dawgs have a punchers chance against LSU...gonna need a 4 qtr. effort though.


----------



## James12 (Nov 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Why would I hope that? We beat them the only time we faced them in the playoff. Alabama ain't all that good



I’d hope so.  By the time y’all get to the playoffs you’ve had 11-12 mos of rest since the last time you’ve played anyone.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Kirby needs to either let Coley ACTUALLY be the playcaller OR hire an OC he trusts.
> 
> This is getting ridiculous.


So Kirby has an OC but tells him what plays to call? That's odd


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> So Kirby has an OC but tells him what plays to call? That's odd


I don't know that for sure. But I do know he isn't screaming into his headset like last year. So that really only leaves 2 options IMO. Either Coley is calling a pedestrian offense that CKS is happy with, or he's calling what Kirby wants. 

I don't know that one is much better (or different) than the other.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Except you’re whining about language. Not talking football.
> 
> I can draw the difference in crayon for you if you’re not getting it.



????

Good luck against Lsu


----------



## ripsaw (Nov 23, 2019)

dawgs will go as far as their defense will take them


----------



## James12 (Nov 23, 2019)

I hope the dawgs win it all so my wife can say she saw it!  Go dawgs.


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> ....his and Bobo’s era actually averaged in the low 30’s.



Most Points Scored - Season
1. 131 Billy Bennett, 2003 (SEC Record)
2. 130 Billy Bennett, 2002

Most Points Scored - Career
1. 412 Blair Walsh 2008-2011 (SEC Record)
2. 409 Billy Bennett 2000-2003

Richt loved him some field goals..some SEC records!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> If UGA wins any title they should carry HotRod off the field on their shoulders. Fromm’s job has been to get him within range.



Folks can say this or that but KICKERS win championships


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

ripsaw said:


> dawgs will go as far as their defense will take them


That ain't much further. 

Dawgs might even be okay kicking nothing but field goals if they could actually sustain drives, control clock and convert 3rd downs. If they could drive from the 20 to 20 every possession they could probably still win with that defense. But this current offense doesn't allow the defense to rest. They are getting GASSED late in the game because they are on the field too much.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> ....his and Bobo’s era actually averaged in the low 30’s.


Bobo lead offenses averaged right at 40. 

I'd take Bobo back tomorrow. Or Joe Brady. Back the Brinks truck up.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> If UGA wins any title they should carry HotRod off the field on their shoulders. Fromm’s job has been to get him within range.


I’ll be honest Ruger, there are 2 things Kirby didn’t learn at Alabama and it pains me to the core to say this:

1. How to play to win instead of playing not to lose.

2. How to hire a Great OC

If Kirby had learned them 2 VERY important things we would have already won 1 Natty and we would have played against Clemson last year!

Kirby can build Defenses, Offense Lines, & has some of the best recruiters and recruiting in College Football.

Saban knows how to hire Great OC’s they may suck as head coaches but they are great OC’s!!

But without those 2 things UGA will NEVER win a Natty unless we get EXTREMELY LUCKY!


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 23, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Bobo lead offenses averaged right at 40.
> 
> I'd take Bobo back tomorrow. Or Joe Brady. Back the Brinks truck up.



I don't know man...that screen game wore me out after a while..lol.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

#FIRECOLEY

#KIFFINORBOBOTOTHEG


----------



## James12 (Nov 23, 2019)

jbird1 said:


> I don't know man...that screen game wore me out after a while..lol.


?


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

jbird1 said:


> I don't know man...that screen game wore me out after a while..lol.


A screen might have been a pass Fromm could've actually completed today.........


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 992561


????

Truth


----------



## riprap (Nov 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I used to get criticized for saying Fromm was average. I guess the homers around here have come to realize that


I said it last year and got hammered for it. Not sure where they all went.


----------



## riprap (Nov 23, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Bobo lead offenses averaged right at 40.
> 
> I'd take Bobo back tomorrow. Or Joe Brady. Back the Brinks truck up.


Have you seen Colorado state?


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Why in the world should Bama be #4. The only ranked team they've played beat them and now they've lost there QB. There are better teams in the top 10


what are you afraid of?...


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Why would I hope that? We beat them the only time we faced them in the playoff. Alabama ain't all that good


you are correct, BAMA is not good relative to past BAMA teams...but even now, BAMA is much better than the PSU team you struggled with today.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Folks can say this or that but KICKERS win championships



And have cost Alabama some games.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 23, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I’ll be honest Ruger, there are 2 things Kirby didn’t learn at Alabama and it pains me to the core to say this:
> 
> 1. How to play to win instead of playing not to lose.
> 
> ...


This Uga team looks just like the Jake Coker BAMA team ...with out the will to win...even similar to McElroys teams...ok, maybe not as good...


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> How many ranked teams have they played.



well,...we boatraced the team that beat you...theres that


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> That ain't much further.
> 
> Dawgs might even be okay kicking nothing but field goals if they could actually sustain drives, control clock and convert 3rd downs. If they could drive from the 20 to 20 every possession they could probably still win with that defense. But this current offense doesn't allow the defense to rest. They are getting GASSED late in the game because they are on the field too much.



I dont think the LB's and DL are getting gassed. We play three deep there every game. Now I am sure the secondary is some what worn out by the end of the game. My only complaint with the D is when we stop sending people after the QB and let them throw with plenty of time. You can't let Burroughs stand back there all day.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> well,...we boatraced the team that beat you...theres that



And as you know that means nothing. They lost the only game they played against a ranked team I believe.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> you are correct, BAMA is not good relative to past BAMA teams...but even now, BAMA is much better than the PSU team you struggled with today.


You are delusional


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> You are delusional


back atcha


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

We won and we are #4 in the country and control our own destiny. I will take that. May not beat LSU.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> We won and we are #4 in the country and control our own destiny. I will take that. May not beat LSU.


you will probably remain #4 at least until BAMA plays Auburn...IF BAMA beats Auburn, and i aint making no predictions about that, but if BAMA wins, your hold on #4 may slip...you gotta beat LSU


----------



## James12 (Nov 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> You are delusional



You think PSU is better than AL?


----------



## nickel back (Nov 23, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> you will probably remain #4 at least until BAMA plays Auburn...IF BAMA beats Auburn, and i aint making no predictions about that, but if BAMA wins, your hold on #4 may slip...you gotta beat LSU


If we lose to LSU we will drop the #4 spot but untill then, unless some how GT beats us


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> You keep thinking that. Mond just carved up that secondary. What do you think Joe burrow is going to do



A small sampling of TAMU's offensive production this season.

TAMU vs UGA
Rushing: -1
Passing: 275

TAMU vs Bama
Rushing:125
Passing: 264

TAMU vs Clemson
Rushing: 53
Passing: 236

TAMU vs Auburn
Rushing: 56
Passing: 335


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 23, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> well,...we boatraced the team that beat you...theres that


All the gatuh fans used this same logic last year when FL beat LSU, LSU beat GA (badly) then convinced themselves that clearly meant FL was going to mollywhop GA. 

It didn't happen because that's not how football works.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 23, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> All the gatuh fans used this same logic last year when FL beat LSU, LSU beat GA (badly) then convinced themselves that clearly meant FL was going to mollywhop GA.
> 
> It didn't happen because that's not how football works.



on avg.,...it does happen that way


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs you arrogant haters!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> you will probably remain #4 at least until BAMA plays Auburn...IF BAMA beats Auburn, and i aint making no predictions about that, but if BAMA wins, your hold on #4 may slip...you gotta beat LSU



As you know beating LSU is gonna be tough. Right now I just hope we beat GT.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Say we beat LSU, would it open the door at all for Bama?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

We will beat LSU. Auburn is going to beat Bama. That will shut the pie holes up on all the Bama thugs. Except the midget thug.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Say we beat LSU, would it open the door at all for Bama?


not at all


----------



## James12 (Nov 23, 2019)

Guthrie are you saying above that Penn is better than AL?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Say we beat LSU, would it open the door at all for Bama?



If you win or lose to LSU it will open the door for bama. They love  to put them in the NC game when they didn’t make the conference championship


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Throwback said:


> If you win or lose to LSU it will open the door for bama. They love  to put them in the NC game when they didn’t make the conference championship



Well they do get a Bye week that way.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Well they do get a Bye week that way.



Yep.  As planned. Happened in 2011 and 2017 I think. Both years they won the NC they didn’t win the SECCG


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

TB, I will be glad when you get your avy. That UGA one confuses me and I miss some chances to argue with you.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> Guthrie are you saying above that Penn is better than AL?


You do know that Guth ain't gonna answer you, right?


----------



## James12 (Nov 24, 2019)

Right


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 24, 2019)

UGA's defense is the best I've seen. But Kirby better figure out some offense if ya'll gonna do this. I've tried every way I know to be positive, but I have nothing here.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 24, 2019)

Throwback said:


> If you win or lose to LSU it will open the door for bama. They love  to put them in the NC game when they didn’t make the conference championship



Oregon's loss tonight opens the door even further for Bama.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 24, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 992561


----------



## James12 (Nov 24, 2019)

Bobo is about to be the new OC.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 24, 2019)

Morning haters 
It’s a great day to be a Georgia Bulldog!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 24, 2019)

The pups didn't look that good,yet still ranked 4th,,,,pfft,,,,


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 24, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The pups didn't look that good,yet still ranked 4th,,,,pfft,,,,


Who cares. Win em all by 1. See what happen.


----------



## riprap (Nov 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs making the opposing team's defense look real good.


----------



## riprap (Nov 24, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Who cares. Win em all by 1. See what happen.



If we do that they will crown bama national champions


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2019)

The Barners are going to beat Bama. So no need to worry about the Tide getting a bye week before the playoffs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 24, 2019)

Yup! Bama bout to get smacked in the mouth by Bo and co. Western Carolina held them chumps to only 66 points! What a joke! Auburn bout to punch Bama's ticket to the doodoo.com bowl! Mark it down!

WAR DANG EAGLE!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 24, 2019)

James12 said:


> You think PSU is better than AL?


When I said he's delusional,it referred to him thinking Alabama is still in the mix for the playoff. Without tua it would be a good game. The best defense Bama has faced by far. With tua,no. Bama would outscore penn state


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 24, 2019)

hayseed_theology said:


> Oregon's loss tonight opens the door even further for Bama.


Bama is looking through the wrong side of the peep hole. That door has closed


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> We won and we are #4 in the country and control our own destiny. I will take that. May not beat LSU.


May not?definitely won't,,,,


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2019)

We’ll beat LSU. MRk it down!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We’ll beat LSU. MRk it down!


 Maybe in swimming or tennis. LSU will stomp you flat.  Enjoy your next two weeks because They will beat you by double digits


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Maybe in swimming or tennis. LSU will stomp you flat.  Enjoy your next two weeks because They will beat you by double digits


We beat them by 17.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We beat them by 17.


Way too early to be drinking sushi boy


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Way too early to be drinking sushi boy


Ain’t drinking nor am I hungover. Just always go with gut. My gut is always right! Everyone had Florida and Auburn beating us. I knew all along we had it as I do with this game. Then we’ll beat OSU and Fields in the playoffs


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 24, 2019)

Poor Bama. 
Leaning against the wall with the nerds at the prom?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> We won and we are #4 in the country and control our own destiny. I will take that. May not beat LSU.



It’s as simple as that. Everything else is cheap talk.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2019)

Defense looked great. They were getting gassed as the game went on. Our offense has got to pick up the slack.

Go Dawgs 10-1!

Come on Tech!!


----------



## ribber (Nov 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs for life, but if they can't find a way to sustain some drives, I don't see them beating LSU, Clempson, or OSU. Just being realistic. While the defense is good, it's not a shutdown defense that will control a game and force several turnovers.

I don't know how the offense got this bad after being so good the last 2 years, but I absolutely despise how they're running the ball. They just keep handing it off out of the shotgun over and over and over and running a read option which is mostly predicated on the QB being a run threat which Fromm is not. I wish they'd at least sometimes go back under center and run north and south.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 24, 2019)

ribber said:


> Go Dawgs for life, but if they can't find a way to sustain some drives, I don't see them beating LSU, Clempson, or OSU. Just being realistic. While the defense is good, it's not a shutdown defense that will control a game and force several turnovers.
> 
> I don't know how the offense got this bad after being so good the last 2 years, but I absolutely despise how they're running the ball. They just keep handing it off out of the shotgun over and over and over and running a read option which is mostly predicated on the QB being a run threat which Fromm is not. I wish they'd at least sometimes go back under center and run north and south.



Since Coley is rather predictable and easy to figure out, I prolly guessed right on 3 outta 4 calls from this magician.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 24, 2019)

Yester day was ugly, the DAWGS offense is not sexy at all but, the DAWGS came out on top and right now that's all that matters ?.

LSU may beat us down but, at least we are there to give it a shot and you never know the outcome, that's why the game is played

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 24, 2019)

ribber said:


> Go Dawgs for life, but if they can't find a way to sustain some drives, I don't see them beating LSU, Clempson, or OSU. Just being realistic. While the defense is good, it's not a shutdown defense that will control a game and force several turnovers.
> 
> I don't know how the offense got this bad after being so good the last 2 years, but I absolutely despise how they're running the ball. They just keep handing it off out of the shotgun over and over and over and running a read option which is mostly predicated on the QB being a run threat which Fromm is not. I wish they'd at least sometimes go back under center and run north and south.



Jake lost every WR from last year and the ones he has this year from some reason is still struggling?????


----------



## poohbear (Nov 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> TB, I will be glad when you get your avy. That UGA one confuses me and I miss some chances to argue with you.


Agree he's sort of like the Trojan horse


----------



## poohbear (Nov 24, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The pups didn't look that good,yet still ranked 4th,,,,pfft,,,,


It is what it is


----------



## Throwback (Nov 24, 2019)

poohbear said:


> Agree he's sort of like the Trojan horse


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2019)

Not gonna knock a W . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2019)

Some of ya'll need to learn to tip your hat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2019)

It's obvious who's never done 2 a days in August..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2019)

poohbear said:


> Agree he's sort of like the Trojan horse


 

Trolling Horse is more like it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Some of ya'll need to learn to tip your hat.



I’m a Happy Dawg fo sure! 10-1 going into Tech week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’m a Happy Dawg fo sure! 10-1 going into Tech week.




Ain't gonna happen, but would LOVE to wreck your season !!!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 24, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Yester day was ugly, the DAWGS offense is not sexy at all but, the DAWGS came out on top and right now that's all that matters ?.
> 
> LSU may beat us down but, at least we are there to give it a shot and you never know the outcome, that's why the game is played
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!


i dont think that LSU "beats you down"...joe burrow has not had an "off" day, nor the team for that matter...they are due...and since you play them at home, big advantage UGA.

big question is whether UGA can play 60 mins in a big game...havent seen it yet under Smart


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> big question is whether UGA can play 60 mins in a big game...havent seen it yet under Smart


Was the Rose Bowl not a big enough game?


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 24, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Was the Rose Bowl not a big enough game?


you got crushed in the first half, game should not have been that close...but for you slayer, let's say yes...1 out of 4


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> you got crushed in the first half, game should not have been that close...but for you slayer, let's say yes...1 out of 4


Hot shot.....


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2019)

We are #4 in the nation. No more or no less.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 24, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Was the Rose Bowl not a big enough game?


Apparently the sugar bowl wasnt


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 24, 2019)

by the way...for all my lil doggies...im not the one calling Smart "Richt 2.0" or Jr. or whatever some of you have called him


----------



## Dutch (Nov 24, 2019)

Perhaps Kirby and Co. are sandbagging?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> by the way...for all my lil doggies...im not the one calling Smart "Richt 2.0" or Jr. or whatever some of you have called him


He did another onside kick yesterday. That’s Richt 2.0 like...... He’s close to becoming the total package in my opinion. But the jury is still out. 
Recruiting. ?
Defense.?
SpeciaL Teams. ?
Culture change ?
Offense.?
On field coaching. Getting better but needs improvement.
Joined a select group of coaches winning the SEC East 3 straight years...?

So all in all not so bad.

I think the demand for excellence we as fans have is nothing compared to what Kirby puts on himself. That gives me hope that he’ll be better than Richt. Time will tell!


----------



## poohbear (Nov 24, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> He did another onside kick yesterday. That’s Richt 2.0 like...... He’s close to becoming the total package in my opinion. But the jury is still out.
> Recruiting. ?
> Defense.?
> SpeciaL Teams. ?
> ...


Dont worry we will get there I’m sure of it


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 24, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Jake lost every WR from last year and the ones he has this year from some reason is still struggling?????



agree he actually lost what the top 6 returning receivers. Mecole Hardeman would be stretching some defenses for sure.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 24, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> He did another onside kick yesterday. That’s Richt 2.0 like...... He’s close to becoming the total package in my opinion. But the jury is still out.
> Recruiting. ?
> Defense.?
> SpeciaL Teams. ?
> ...



That kick was great and well executed...till Tyson Campbell decided he would cool breeze it and tried to one arm scoop the ball vs using 2 hands on the pigskin.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2019)

CKS will get there, if he will lose some of his stubbornness. He tried to open it up a little against A&M, but a couple of bad throws and a couple of drops, and Pickens looking back instead of staying wide open cost us. But he has got to quit trying to run it up the middle against a stacked line.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> That kick was great and well executed...till Tyson Campbell decided he would cool breeze it and tried to one arm scoop the ball vs using 2 hands on the pigskin.


That’s a deal if it works he’s a genius. But if it doesn’t he’s not. He also caught A&M sleeping on it. But, I hate anything that gives up field position and could swing momentum in a close game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> CKS will get there, if he will lose some of his stubbornness. He tried to open it up a little against A&M, but a couple of bad throws and a couple of drops, and Pickens looking back instead of staying wide open cost us. But he has got to quit trying to run it up the middle against a stacked line.


We missed 3 TD’s yesterday. Fromm missed two and Pickens screwed up on the flea flicker. Get two of the three and it’s a different ballgame. What has me puzzled is we only use TE’s to block. With the Great Wall of Georgia we shouldn’t have to. Fromm missed a lot of reads yesterday as well. In the running game in particular. If he would tuck it n run about once a quarter instead of always handing it to the back we’d soften the D up a lot....... That’s what Swift was telling him too I believe on top of running him into the blitz. Fromm needs to get it together because if he don’t we’ll lose against LSU. Our receivers are getting separation so that’s not our problem... At least not anymore. I’m glad Cager is out and hope he doesn’t play against Tech so he’s healthy for the SECCG. Fromm needs to get number 1 some more rhythm and we’ll be good.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 25, 2019)

Defense dominated again,next!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 25, 2019)

Dutch said:


> Perhaps Kirby and Co. are sandbagging?


They aint no sandbagging going on,poor execution is what it's called.Fromm looked bad Sat  missed several open receivers and check offs,even Swift got frustrated with him.On the Swift play Kirby said he was trying to eat clock and when a clock eating play is called it cant be changed, but still


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 25, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We missed 3 TD’s yesterday. Fromm missed two and Pickens screwed up on the flea flicker. Get two of the three and it’s a different ballgame. What has me puzzled is we only use TE’s to block. With the Great Wall of Georgia we shouldn’t have to. Fromm missed a lot of reads yesterday as well. In the running game in particular. If he would tuck it n run about once a quarter instead of always handing it to the back we’d soften the D up a lot....... That’s what Swift was telling him too I believe on top of running him into the blitz. Fromm needs to get it together because if he don’t we’ll lose against LSU. Our receivers are getting separation so that’s not our problem... At least not anymore. I’m glad Cager is out and hope he doesn’t play against Tech so he’s healthy for the SECCG. Fromm needs to get number 1 some more rhythm and we’ll be good.


I would lol when Fromm handed the ball to swift and fake a run around the end. There was nobody there because they knew he wasn't running it. A fake only works if you actually do it once in awhile


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I would lol when Fromm handed the ball to swift and fake a run around the end. There was nobody there because they knew he wasn't running it. A fake only works if you actually do it once in awhile


Yep he looked lost.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 25, 2019)

Dutch said:


> Perhaps Kirby and Co. are sandbagging?





fish hawk said:


> They aint no sandbagging going on,poor execution is what it's called.Fromm looked bad Sat  missed several open receivers and check offs,even Swift got frustrated with him.On the Swift play Kirby said he was trying to eat clock and when a clock eating play is called it cant be changed, but still





Sarcasm how does it work? Hence the ROFL smilie.


----------



## Duff (Nov 25, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We missed 3 TD’s yesterday. Fromm missed two and Pickens screwed up on the flea flicker. Get two of the three and it’s a different ballgame. What has me puzzled is we only use TE’s to block. With the Great Wall of Georgia we shouldn’t have to. Fromm missed a lot of reads yesterday as well. In the running game in particular. If he would tuck it n run about once a quarter instead of always handing it to the back we’d soften the D up a lot....... That’s what Swift was telling him too I believe on top of running him into the blitz. Fromm needs to get it together because if he don’t we’ll lose against LSU. Our receivers are getting separation so that’s not our problem... At least not anymore. I’m glad Cager is out and hope he doesn’t play against Tech so he’s healthy for the SECCG. Fromm needs to get number 1 some more rhythm and we’ll be good.




Yep. I thought the play calling was much better Saturday (couldn’t be much worse). Add in a few rubs, a couple of 15 yd crossing routes and a miss direction off the sweep and I’ll be happy. 

Not sure what’s up with Fromm. Maybe Coley, maybe the receivers, maybe he just didn’t play well. I think it’s a combination of all 3. Either way, Fromm has to play better.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 25, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> That kick was great and well executed...till Tyson Campbell decided he would cool breeze it and tried to one arm scoop the ball vs using 2 hands on the pigskin.


YEP!


----------

